# Negatives of having a Green Card



## Bushtrout (Jan 12, 2014)

Would having a Green Card show up on a background check? Any other negatives experienced from having a Green Card. Local police harrasment ? I'm considering applying for a card and my Doctor believes I'm a slam dunk as a cancer survivor. But I don't want to bring any undue attention to myself. I live in a small town in Montana.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 12, 2014)

I would ask my doctor these questions. Things like is this going to affect my drivers license etc. As long as you adhere to the law there is no reason to expect undue police harassment. Ask your doctor if your medical condition is of concern to the police and perhaps the doctor can accomodate you with the police if nesessary.


----------



## Silly String (Jan 12, 2014)

When I got a job teaching at a state prison, they did a BIG background check through the FBI (they even interviewed my neighbors), and if I'd had my Green Card, it definitely would have shown up, and I believe it would have stopped my application in it's tracks. At the time of my application, I did not have my card, and I rarely smoked, so I didn't worry about it. This was 10 years ago, in California. (funny, they did a background check, but didn't do a drug test!)

In Oregon, The state _claimed_ that the records would not be released, but I was skeptical. I got my card anyway because it felt safer than growing without a card. Recently the Oregon State Atty caved to pressure, and released OMMP records to the feds, who were supposedly looking into big growers who were abusing the medical marijuana system. The feds have been busting mostly big grow ops and dispensaries around the state (with some local police agreeing to help out, and other police depts telling them to blow it out their butts). I have had no friends or acquaintances who grow small & legal report any problems. 

In fact, having a card has only helped people in my circle when confronted by the police. My friend got pulled over (failure to stop for pedestrian in crosswalk), cop smelled the weed in the car (she had about a pound with her), asked about the smell, was presented with the card, and let the MJ issue drop. (she still got the ticket for failure to stop, which she fought, and won). No search, no hassle, everyone was polite. This was in a conservative little coastal town in Oregon, and she was a typical hippie chick driving a van. Most cops that I know, either smoke pot themselves, or are very tolerant of it, and relieved to have the OMMP records available, as needed. They can access the database if they get a call on someone, and they don't have to go thru a formal probable cause search, for some piddly, legal, personal grower. 

If I were applying for a job with the state or feds again, I think the green card would hurt my chances -- as it sits, I don't think my current list of potential employers has enough clout to obtain records, and I don't think they really care. You will have to assess your situation, and how you feel about being on "the list" of people who use cannabis. It would be naive to think that the list would absolutely remain private, but would it really matter to you if people knew you were on the list? Honestly, I don't think anyone is going to hassle the cancer survivor (it would be a PR nightmare for the police!), or begrudge you a little weed, but that's mho.

It's great to have your doctor on your side. I had to go to the MJ clinic doc because my primary care doc would not approve me (or anyone) for OMMP. (I didn't actually ask the doctor, I asked the nurse, whom I had a good rapport with, and I knew she was a pothead.) That doctor was a prick anyway.

Best of luck to you and congrats on your survivor status!


----------

